# Ronnie Colman looks like crap and wins again.



## Cramon (Oct 20, 2002)

Gee, 
Never would have saw that comeing. 

PLEASE, tell me I'm not the only won who thinks so.
I don't think he should have even been in the top 3 .


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Oct 20, 2002)

hell no, Gunther should have won the thing. But they all looked good though i guess it was very hard for the judges to place them


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2002)

As I said in another thread on this, Ronnie will win no matter what until he retires just as Haney and Dorian did.

He did not look like shit, but in my eyes he should not have won. 

One thing I will say in defense is that none of us were at the prejudging at a judges level.


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Oct 20, 2002)

didnt arnold win till he retired also? he looked like shit in the 1980 Olympia and he still won


----------



## crackerjack414 (Oct 20, 2002)

ok i think that titus looked  the best ive ever seen. Preist looks dame good too. If he was 5'10 he would probely win it all. personaly iam sick of the olmpia style of body. I miss the old school physques that had symetry and looked good. I cant stand seing all the roid guts and gyno associated with the olympia


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2002)

Yes, Arnold won six in a row, then retired, and then made a comeback in 1980 and won, which was critisized heavily.

There were several competitors that had good shape, symmetry and no GH gut, such as Flex Wheeler.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2002)

I hardly pay attention to the O anymore, 100% POLITICS!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2002)

One thing that's interesting though is back when Lee Labrada was still competing one year he took second place to Haney. Well, that year Labrada had a big contract with Weider and Haney did not, Haney was contracted with Twinlab. Of course maybe this was set-up to "prove" that it was not political.

(this was in an interview with Labrada in a recent MuscleMag)

btw, I do not pay much attention to the Mr.O either, but since it was on cable I got to watch it for the first time.


----------



## Cramon (Oct 21, 2002)

O.K.
He didn't look like crap since he is still one of the best in the world but many on the stage had a better total package. I almost thought Ronnie might not win since I beleive he recently left Weider and signed with Iron- tek.


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> One thing I will say in defense is that none of us were at the prejudging at a judges level.



I was there sitting in the press pit in front of the judges for prejudging and the finals.  The only thing Ronnie had going for him was the width of his back.  His routine sucked.  From the judges scores, they thought so, too.

At the very least Gunter should have placed 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## gopro (Oct 23, 2002)

I haven't seen enough pics to make a good judgment yet. The Olympia is still about FREAKINESS and Ronnie still is the most freaky guy around. I think Levrone and Cormier have the best combos of size, shape, and condition...although nobody is better than Flex in 100% shape...nobody. Jackson and Priest are awesome, but just too short. Gunter has made such incredible improvements...he may be the most driven of all of them. However, I think he has too many physique flaws to go much higher.

Coleman was his best in 1998. Its sad to me that he has gotten worse, rather than better with time.


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

From the pix I`ve seen Gunter looked the best I have seen someone look at 300lb!

BTW.....I haven`t seen any close pix, but did Ronnie have gyno???


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> The Olympia is still about FREAKINESS and Ronnie still is the most freaky guy around.



Gunther at 6' 2" 300lbs ripped is not freaky? Even his glutes were ripped.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> BTW.....I haven`t seen any close pix, but did Ronnie have gyno???


Some of the pics looks like he's got some good "roid guts" going on.


----------



## Cramon (Oct 23, 2002)

From the T.V. I saw no gyno on Coleman, but Lorraine had the best view of anyone. I thought Ronnie looked huge and constipated.
Markus Ruhl was the freakiest thing I've ever seen. Francisco Bautista definitaly had the worse gyno !!!!!


----------



## gopro (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> Gunther at 6' 2" 300lbs ripped is not freaky? Even his glutes were ripped.



Well, in relative terms, all of them are "freaky." But as for crazy muscle per square inch, nobody has Ronnie.


----------

